# Sanke für Android



## cHUCKn0RRIS (13. Jun 2011)

Hi

Bin ein Anfänger (???:L) und habe ein Sanke programmiert (Java code). Dies würde ich jetzt gerne für android machen. Habe mir schon android sdk und so heruntergeladen. Aber was muss ich noch ändern?
Und wo finde ich die befehle zum Beispiel wenn man Handy neigt, oder über optischen Trackball fahrt soll es....

(möchte es für HTC Desire machen, wäre aber geil wenn man so machen könnte das es auf allen geht, und möchte ein menü machen, bei dem man zweichen neigensteuerung, und trackabll umstellen kann)

Vielen Dank!!!


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
import java.awt.event.KeyListener;
import java.util.Timer;
import java.util.TimerTask;

import javax.swing.*;

public class snake2 extends JFrame {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	int speed = 5;
	int felder = 40;
	private snakePanel sp;
	public Schlange schlange;
	public String richtung;
	public pos apfel = new pos();
	Timer timer = new Timer();
	Task task;
	boolean verloren = false;
	int score = 0;

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new snake2();
	}

	private snake2() {
		schlange = new Schlange();
		initGui();
		// task = new Task(schlange, sp, this);
		reset();

		this.addKeyListener(new KeyListener() {

			@Override
			public void keyPressed(KeyEvent arg0) {
				if (arg0.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_UP
						&& schlange.letzterichtung != "unten") {
					richtung = "oben";
				} else if (arg0.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_LEFT
						&& schlange.letzterichtung != "rechts") {
					richtung = "links";
				} else if (arg0.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_DOWN
						&& schlange.letzterichtung != "oben") {
					richtung = "unten";
				} else if (arg0.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_RIGHT
						&& schlange.letzterichtung != "links") {
					richtung = "rechts";
				} else if (arg0.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER) {
					if (verloren) {
						neustart();
					}
				}

				// if (arg0.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_P) {
				// apfellegen();
				// }
				// if (arg0.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_O) {
				// schlange.länge++;
				// }
				//
				// if (arg0.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_H) {
				// verlieren();
				// }
			}

			@Override
			public void keyReleased(KeyEvent arg0) {
				// TODO Auto-generated method stub

			}

			@Override
			public void keyTyped(KeyEvent arg0) {
				// TODO Auto-generated method stub

			}

		});

	}

	private void reset() {
		richtung = "rechts";
		apfellegen();
		score = 0;
		task = new Task(schlange, sp, this);
		timer.schedule(task, 1000, 400 / speed);
		
	}

	public void apfellegen() {
		apfel.x = (int) (Math.random() * felder);
		apfel.y = (int) (Math.random() * felder);

		boolean gut = true;
		do {
			gut = true;
			for (int i = 0; i < schlange.länge; i++) {
				if (apfel.x == schlange.position[i].x
						&& apfel.y == schlange.position[i].y) {
					apfel.x = (int) (Math.random() * felder);
					apfel.y = (int) (Math.random() * felder);
					gut = false;
				}
			}
		} while (!gut);
	}

	private void initGui() {
		// setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		sp = new snakePanel(schlange, apfel);
		sp.setGrösse(felder);
		sp.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
		this.add(sp);
		// this.setSize(1020, 1520);// noch genau einstelen
		this.pack();
		this.setVisible(true);
	}

	public void verlieren() {
		sp.verloren = true;
		verloren = true;
		sp.repaint();
		task.cancel();
	}

	public void neustart() {
		schlange.reset();
		reset();
		sp.verloren = false;
		verloren = false;
		sp.repaint();
	}
}

class Task extends TimerTask {
	Schlange schlange;
	snakePanel sp;
	snake2 sn2;

	public Task(Schlange schlange, snakePanel sp, snake2 sn2) {
		this.schlange = schlange;
		this.sp = sp;
		this.sn2 = sn2;
	}

	public void run() {
		schlange.fahren(sn2.richtung);
		sp.repaint();
		if (draussen()) {
			sn2.verlieren();
		}
		if (überfahren()) {
			sn2.verlieren();
		}
		if (schlange.position[0].x == sn2.apfel.x
				&& schlange.position[0].y == sn2.apfel.y) {
			schlange.länge += 4;
			sn2.apfellegen();
			sn2.score += 10;
			sp.setScore(sn2.score);
		}
	}

	private boolean überfahren() {
		for (int i = 1; i < schlange.länge; i++) {
			if (schlange.position[0].x == schlange.position[i].x
					&& schlange.position[0].y == schlange.position[i].y) {
				return true;
			}
		}
		return false;
	}

	private boolean draussen() {

		if (schlange.position[0].x >= sn2.felder || schlange.position[0].x < 0
				|| schlange.position[0].y >= sn2.felder
				|| schlange.position[0].y < 0) {
			return true;
		}

		return false;
	}
}
```



```
public class Schlange {

	pos[] position = new pos[10000];
	int länge;
	String letzterichtung;

	Schlange() {
		reset();
	}

	public void reset() {
		länge = 10;
		letzterichtung = "rechts";

		for (int i = 0; i < position.length; i++) {
			position[i] = new pos();

		}

		for (int i = 0; i < länge; i++) {
			position[i].x = 10;
			position[i].y = 10;
		}

	}

	void fahren(String richtung) {

		pos zs1 = new pos(); // zwischenspeicher
		pos zs2 = new pos();
		zs1.x = position[0].x;
		zs1.y = position[0].y;

		if (richtung.equals("oben")) {
			position[0].y += -1;
		} else if (richtung.equals("links")) {
			position[0].x += -1;
		} else if (richtung.equals("unten")) {
			position[0].y += 1;
		} else {
			position[0].x += 1;
		}

		for (int i = 1; i < länge; i++) {

			zs2.x = position[i].x;
			zs2.y = position[i].y;
			position[i].x = zs1.x;
			position[i].y = zs1.y;
			zs1.x = zs2.x;
			zs1.y = zs2.y;

		}
		letzterichtung = richtung;

	}

}

class pos {
	public int x;
	public int y;

	pos() {
		x = -1;
		y = -1;
	}
}
```



```
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Image;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class snakePanel extends JPanel {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	Schlange schlange;
	int grösse = 20;
	private pos apfel;
	boolean verloren = false;
	int score = 0;

	snakePanel(Schlange schlange, pos apfel) {
		this.schlange = schlange;
		this.apfel = apfel;
	}

	public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
		super.paintComponent(g);

		paintsnake(g);
		paintpoint(g);
		Score(g);

		if (verloren) {
			paintverlieren(g);
		}
	}

	public void setScore(int score) {
		this.score = score;
	}

	private void paintverlieren(Graphics g) {
		Image img;
		String path = "siehabenverloren.png";
		img = getToolkit().getImage(path);
		g.drawImage(img, 0, 0, this.getWidth(), this.getHeight(), this);

	}

	private void paintpoint(Graphics g) {
		Image img;
		String path = "apple.jpg";
		img = getToolkit().getImage(path);
		g.drawImage(img, apfel.x * grösse, apfel.y * grösse, grösse, grösse,
				this);

	}

	public void Score(Graphics g) {
		g.drawString("Score: " + String.valueOf(score), this.getWidth() - 70,
				20);
	}

	private void paintsnake(Graphics g) {

		Image img;
		String path;

		for (int i = 0; i < schlange.länge; i++) {
			if (i == 0) {

				if (schlange.letzterichtung.equals("oben")) {
					path = "schlangechopf.oben.jpg";
				} else if (schlange.letzterichtung.equals("rechts")) {
					path = "schlangechopf.rechts.jpg";
				} else if (schlange.letzterichtung.equals("unten")) {
					path = "schlangechopf.unten.jpg";
				} else {
					path = "schlangechopf.links.jpg";
				}

			} else {
				path = "schlangemuster.jpg";
			}

			img = getToolkit().getImage(path);
			g.drawImage(img, schlange.position[i].x * grösse,
					schlange.position[i].y * grösse, grösse, grösse, this);

		}
	}

	public void setGrösse(int felder) {
		this.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(grösse * felder, grösse * felder));
	}
}
```


----------



## TheDarkRose (14. Jun 2011)

Klingt nach Hausaufgaben

Android Developers


----------



## cHUCKn0RRIS (14. Jun 2011)

1. nein keine hausaufgabe
2. suche etwas auf deutsch


----------



## Tomate_Salat (14. Jun 2011)

1.) Konventionen einhalten:
Klassen=>UpperCamelCase
Variablen/Methoden=>lowerCamelCase
(schau dir mal den Link in meiner Signatur an)
2.) ein deutsches Tutorial habe ich noch nicht gefunden, aber im Internet finden sich einige Quellen auf Englisch.

*Edith* auf der google-seite gibt es sogar ein Snake-Beispiel


----------

